# Professional Body registration ICITP or CITP?



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

I completed graduated in Bachelor of Arts with specialized in Economics and One Year diploma in computer science as university regular course. I have work experience in gems and jewellery industries as senior Desktop, CAD and CAM technician with experience more than 10 years.

I was apply SAQA Evaluation few days back and now I got today SAQA Evaluation Certificate, SAQA Award NQF 7 for Bachelor of Art and NQF 5 for Diploma in Computer Science, Now my confusion is which is professional body I will register?

Pls help

Thanks

Jthanki


----------

